# Milk diet from the old days...



## Mindset26 (Apr 19, 2006)

My dad and his brother used to weight train back when he said they
couldn't buy weights in stores. They had to order everything from the
newly established Weider and Charles atlas type suppliers.
Along with the weights, they also ordered in the old Charles Atlas weight
training and diet course which we still have.
It's funny reading it how some things regarding training and diet have changed
over the years.
Here's a piece of it to show you some of the 60's Charles Atlas dieting system.

' Special Secrets for Rapidly Building Enormous Power ' Lesson 2

" This unique food is milk. Yes, milk is this secret health builder. By it's use in large quantities, you can build a new perfect body of sound flesh and muscle.
" It is a natural food product, and taken under simple directions I am advocating, will produce results nothing short of marvelous."
" Regarding the quantity of milk to be taken daily, that depends on how convenient it is for you. If you can, without any trouble, go on what I call the exclusive milk diet, for a week, so much the better. When on this diet, eat nothing else except a little fruit occasionally. the milk diet consists of drinking a glass of pure milk each hour for the first few days. After that period, drink a glass every three quarters of an hour, and by the end of one week of this diet, you can consume a glass every half hour. 
Start about 8:00 in the morning and have a glass promptly each half hour.
You can do this by taking two quart bottles in the morning, drinking a quart at noon, enjoy drinking two more quarts during the afternoon, and another at night.
Naturally with the large amount of fluid entering the body, you will be compelled to empty the bladder by frequent urinations during the day.
But you should understand that this cleansing process is sweeping away all dead poisonous matter. Your body will then be pure and sweet and clean, actually made over by the life-giving elements of the milk."

Can you imagine drinking that much milk?
Pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Toughenuff (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the old school methods is the squats and milk program. Involves the 20 rep squat routine and shit loads of milk!


----------

